# Elite Make-up school distance education?



## terri (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody has heard about the distance education course. I was looking at it earlier today and it looks awsome. The school is out of Spain, Madrid I believe and the course consists of 8 DVDs with everything from daytime make-up to special effects and everything in between. It also comes with 2 manuals and online support and tuturing, I also believe it gives you legit certification. Has anyone seen this it looks amazing!!! And I really want to do it as long as the price is right! 

I FOUND OUT THE PRICE, ABOUT $2500USA I'M ALSO ATTACHING A LINK. PLEASE GIVE YOUR OPINION ON WHAT YOU THINK OF THE COURSE, I NEED SOME HELP MAKING  A DECISION.
http://www.elitemakeup.com/curso_a_d...nido_eng_2.htm


----------



## iamheartcore (Mar 27, 2007)

I saw that too, but in my opinion, it's not worth it, especially with that price tag of $2500! I can learn by watching and studying, but I would rather have 'HANDS-ON' experience, especially with make-up.

Of course, everyone has their own personal preference, but I am certain you can find other make-up workshops/seminars for a smaller price. Good luck.


----------



## lynae002 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was thinking about it too and was hoping to find someone who has taken it or in the process.  I really want to, alittle unsure too.  Did you?


----------



## SpeckyBecky (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm currently involved in this program.
So far, it's pretty excellent. I feel as though I am in the classroom. It cost $2300 and that's with the shipping.
I also got a 16 brush set with enrollment and the brushed are excellent quality.

As far as "hands on"...it might as well be. It's like you're listening to your teacher except there is no one in the room with you and they show you step by step makeup application. I'm only in the first week...but it's so interesting to me..it's not just basic application you learn about skin care and products..etc.

If you want to do this as a profession and are really serious about it I would recommend it I think i'm going to get a lot out of this course.

In Georgia, though I'm going to have to have an estheticians license if I wanted to do anything besides freelance. So just keep that in mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope this helps.


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpeckyBecky* 

 
_I'm currently involved in this program.
So far, it's pretty excellent. I feel as though I am in the classroom. It cost $2300 and that's with the shipping.
I also got a 16 brush set with enrollment and the brushed are excellent quality.

As far as "hands on"...it might as well be. It's like you're listening to your teacher except there is no one in the room with you and they show you step by step makeup application. I'm only in the first week...but it's so interesting to me..it's not just basic application you learn about skin care and products..etc.

If you want to do this as a profession and are really serious about it I would recommend it I think I'm going to get a lot out of this course.

In Georgia, though I'm going to have to have an estheticians license if I wanted to do anything besides freelance. So just keep that in mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this helps._

 
Thanks for the info. How's it going so far? I'm thinking about doing this, but do you get anything in the end, as in an actual legit makeup artist certificate? I don't want to spend $2500 on something like this then come to find out the certificate is useless.... 

Also, you said you get a set of brushes, but besides that and the books / DVD's, do you get any makeup or course kit?

Thanks


----------



## COBI (Feb 26, 2008)

Most programs will give you a "certificate of completion" for their program.  There isn't necessarily a "legit makeup artist" certificate because regulations and criteria are different everywhere; there is no standard program.

I think most "legit" makeup artists here will agree that the key 'certificate' to have is a proven portfolio from working.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 22, 2008)

I just did some reasearch on this too. The platinum programe costs 1400 quid or something. I want to do this so I can get into freelancing, any support? idea? views? criticism?


----------



## Cindy Smithers (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi there,

  	I have heard a bit about this program! I was doing a lot of research on online makeup courses and found Elite as well as another one called QC makeup academy. The website to the second one is http://www.qcmakeupacademy.com/. I think that it looks pretty similar, but the price tag is a LOT lower.

  	Are there any other distance education or online courses for makeup? I am really liking the sound of this!

  	Cindy


----------

